# I move to spain in two weeks, money stuff



## Diegomh7 (Sep 6, 2016)

After a bit of a bumpy ride over here I actually leave for spain (malgrat de mar, cataluña) next Sunday, ferry with my pooches from Portsmouth to bilbao, to live near the Spanish side of my family. I have tons of questions but first and foremost I'm looking at getting a bank account setup the second day I arrive, I've looked at lots of ways to transfer money across from my UK accounts on a monthly basis and fees vary, just wondered what you guys do? I'll be moving between 800-1800 a month every month (hopefully).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Diegomh7 said:


> After a bit of a bumpy ride over here I actually leave for spain (malgrat de mar, cataluña) next Sunday, ferry with my pooches from Portsmouth to bilbao, to live near the Spanish side of my family. I have tons of questions but first and foremost I'm looking at getting a bank account setup the second day I arrive, I've looked at lots of ways to transfer money across from my UK accounts on a monthly basis and fees vary, just wondered what you guys do? I'll be moving between 800-1800 a month every month (hopefully).


I don't move money as I don't have anything in the UK so I can't help you, but many people recommend Currencywise and Currencyfair


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Diegomh7 said:


> After a bit of a bumpy ride over here I actually leave for spain (malgrat de mar, cataluña) next Sunday, ferry with my pooches from Portsmouth to bilbao, to live near the Spanish side of my family. I have tons of questions but first and foremost I'm looking at getting a bank account setup the second day I arrive, I've looked at lots of ways to transfer money across from my UK accounts on a monthly basis and fees vary, just wondered what you guys do? I'll be moving between 800-1800 a month every month (hopefully).


I transfer my money monthly using Transferwise. They are easy and cheap to use.

Steve


----------



## Diegomh7 (Sep 6, 2016)

I've heard of currencyfair but not checked out the other one yet, cheers


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Diegomh7 said:


> I've heard of currencyfair but not checked out the other one yet, cheers


Transferwise has some respectable backers, including Sir Richard Branson, so this gives a little peace of mind when trusting your money to a third party.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Diegomh7 said:


> After a bit of a bumpy ride over here I actually leave for spain (malgrat de mar, cataluña) next Sunday, ferry with my pooches from Portsmouth to bilbao, to live near the Spanish side of my family. I have tons of questions but first and foremost I'm looking at getting a bank account setup the second day I arrive, I've looked at lots of ways to transfer money across from my UK accounts on a monthly basis and fees vary, just wondered what you guys do? I'll be moving between 800-1800 a month every month (hopefully).


Why move it monthly? We choose to move money just a couple of times a year to save on costs and to TRY and get the best rates.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Why move it monthly? We choose to move money just a couple of times a year to save on costs and to TRY and get the best rates.


The reason for moving money monthly is that to get free banking they insist a certain amount of money is transfered monthly into your account.


----------



## marios (Apr 16, 2016)

I use Currency Fair and have done for a few yrs now, can't fault them and slightly better rates than Transferwise if you use the market option.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tebo53 said:


> The reason for moving money monthly is that to get free banking they insist a certain amount of money is transfered monthly into your account.


I get free banking with Sabadell the way I do it - so it is possible if you can sweet talk your manager.


----------



## marios (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm with Sabadell whats the Acc called is it an Expansion Acc.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

marios said:


> I'm with Sabadell whats the Acc called is it an Expansion Acc.


Yes, expansion account.


----------

